# Being give a 1989 VW Vanagon :)



## JCAllison (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey All, 
My name is JC Allison, I'm 71 years old, I am the caretaker of two VERY rare vehicles:
Ms. American 3.14159, the only 1964 Ford Galaxie 500, Four-Door, Hard-Top, Fast-Back, Police Interceptor that Google finds on the whole World Wide Web. My father bought it new, and sold it to me for a buck in June of 1986.
And Lorrie Van Haul, the only surviving 1967 Dodge P200 Mail Van in existence, which I bought from the Houston, Texas Post Office in 1974.
I am an amateur vehicle refurbisher (not restorer), and I have just been told that I'm going to be given a 1989 Volkswagen Vanagon by one of my students. 
I guess I should explain a couple of things about what I have already written. 
I have over the years been in a continual mode of refurbishment as regards Ms. American 3.14159, and Lorrie Van Haul.
I delineate the difference between refurbish and restore as: Refurbishing means that I rebuild and use the original parts unless they are utterly beyond salvation and are unusable. Restoration involves replacing rather than rebuilding the original parts. 
Secondly, I mentioned that the Vanagon is being given me by a "student". I am an artist/writer/musician and have a number of students that I mentor, one being "Jeane" (the lady giving me the Vanagon).
Anyway, enough background for now. On to the Vanagon:
This Vanagon is a beloved vehicle of a very successful lady who works in the Cinema Industry in New Mexico, and has other vehicles. She just can no longer take care of the the Vanagon, but can't bring herself to sell it. But she knows that I am able to take care of older vehicles, and that I will give it a good home and so she is remanding it to my care and keeping as soon as she can figure out how to get it to East Texas from Albuquerque. 
It has a problem that she has not been able to get anyone to find, the symptoms of which are that the engine occasionally cuts out momentarily, and then starts up again, which has created so much trepidation in Jeane that she is apprehensive to drive it.
She also tells me that after six or seven hours of driving that there is a LOUD buzzing that occurs, that is not related to ground speed, or engine speed.
I have done some research on this symptom and have found that these two problem are probably related, and that they sound like the Electric Fuel Pumps (I understand that it has one in the Fuel Tank, and one in the vicinity of the Rear Axle) are in need of either replacing or fixing.
Anyway, after looking at a number of VW forums, I have been quite impressed with VWVortex. I look forward to communicating here. 
Presently, I am a "regular" at the FordMuscle Forum, and the DodgeTalk Forum. 
I hope this finds you all doing well, and hanging in there.
JC Allison


----------



## Where2 (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Being give a 1989 VW Vanagon  (JCAllison)*

Easiest way to get it from NM to Texas is on a car hauler (top deck).
I take it that this Vanagon is NOT a diesel. I'd suggest picking up a copy of "Bosch Fuel Injection & Engine Management" by Charles Probst. (look on Amazon.com). My copy tells me that the 1989 Vanagon should have a "Digifant I" bosch fuel injection system. The book outlines many trouble shooting methods for this and other Bosch systems, as well as explaining how they operate. I was 20 when I bought my copy, and I have no intentions of parting with it 18 years later. Digifant is not a highly complex system, but it is somewhat finicky about certain things. I won't go into a lengthy discussion about the quirks, there's a whole area for fuel injection discussion on this forum.
I hope your new Vanagon gets to you in good shape, and joins your collection of fine, well cared for automotive history.


----------



## JCAllison (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Being give a 1989 VW Vanagon  (Where2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Where2* »_Easiest way to get it from NM to Texas is on a car hauler (top deck).

Hey Mr. W2,
Thanks for the response. 

_Quote »_I take it that this Vanagon is NOT a diesel.

It is NOT a diesel.

_Quote »_I'd suggest picking up a copy of "Bosch Fuel Injection & Engine Management" by Charles Probst. (look on Amazon.com). My copy tells me that the 1989 Vanagon should have a "Digifant I" bosch fuel injection system. The book outlines many trouble shooting methods for this and other Bosch systems, as well as explaining how they operate. I was 20 when I bought my copy, and I have no intentions of parting with it 18 years later. Digifant is not a highly complex system, but it is somewhat finicky about certain things. I won't go into a lengthy discussion about the quirks, there's a whole area for fuel injection discussion on this forum.

I haven't yet obtained the vehicle, but when it gets here (whenever THAT will be), I'll be prepared. Thanks for the Reference Book recommendation. It will be a welcome addition to my library.

_Quote »_I hope your new Vanagon gets to you in good shape, and joins your collection of fine, well cared for automotive history.
 
I'll be on the lookout for a 89 Vanagon Shop Manual as well. Thanks again for the response. Hope YOU are well.
JC


----------

